# How How How...? Help(56k)



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

excel dose, get your water parameters in check. co2, ferts the whole nine.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

nah, too late for that. time to bleach dip everything :icon_sad:


----------



## ToYoTa (Jan 30, 2007)

Try this stop adding ferts for 3 weeks.. and everyday for 3 weeks do a 20% water change.cut way down on feeding just once a day and very little if your fish get hungry they will eat the algae. it should be gone if you do this. also clean your filters all of them. so you get good circulation and good oxygenation.


----------



## NoObLet (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks i just bleached a lot of stuff to day and i got it all food now i am going to trim all of my plants and i will cut the feeding down to once a day and i will also cut down lighting and one more thing should i use that thing that comes with the ehim filters it make a lot of waves i really don't know how to expain it but ill take a pic of it..


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

What dosing method do you use?


----------



## NoObLet (Apr 23, 2007)

KDahlin said:


> What dosing method do you use?


dosing methods u mean like to get rid of chlorine and stuff


----------



## MrJP (Sep 20, 2006)

The last thing you want to do is add more light or longer hours. Those black tuffs are black beard algae (BBA) and it is usually associated with high light and low co2 levels, perhaps bad circulation as well.

One you manually remove them all, you should get some good co2 going into that tank.

By dosing method, KDahlin is simply asking what kind of ferts schedule you have going. 

Don't give up!

JP


----------



## ToYoTa (Jan 30, 2007)

if you buy some SAE's they will take care of all that hair you have there.. but get your water paramaters in check and you'll have some happy SAE's.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Nope. He means what (and how) do you fertilize your plants? 
Do you use dry ferts (KNo3, KH2Po4, Fe)? ...I'm guessing not.
Or do you use Fluorish or any of the other liquid fertilizers.
Dechlorinators and fertilizers are not the same thing at all, just fyi.



NoObLet said:


> dosing methods u mean like to get rid of chlorine and stuff


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

I was trying to find out what dosing methodology (or modification thereof) you follow, for instance: Estimative Index, PPS, PMDD, commercial liquids, etc.
How do you feed your plants?


----------



## ToYoTa (Jan 30, 2007)

I think this is a simple case. Just do 20% W/C's every day for 3 weeks


----------



## obet_07304 (Jul 23, 2006)

I HAD (knock on wood)that kind of algae before. What I did is: clean as much as I can then add CO2, EI dosing & bought SAE. Good Luck.


----------



## NoObLet (Apr 23, 2007)

im dosing c02 with a bubble counter and a ada diffuser and 8 hours of light and i got substrate in it too and one more thing what should i keep my ph at..?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

NoObLet said:


> im dosing c02 with a bubble counter and a ada diffuser and 8 hours of light and i got substrate in it too and one more thing what should i keep my ph at..?


when they say dosing, they meant what fertilizers you're adding and how much & often.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Nooblet,

If you'd like tog et better at growing plants, and not learn 101 ways to kill, 101 species of algae, you might consider joining SFBAAPS. Cost = 0.00$.
We have free plant swaps, even if you lack plants, there are generally plenty to go around.

Fertilizer group buys and general friendly folks that can help you out directly.
Monthly meeting are typical and there are 30-50 folks at each event.
This will help and save you a lot of time as well as money.

Most of the folks here are asking you questions about plant growth really.
Algae grows when you do not take care of the plants.

Algae is not some disease, it's a bioindicator of poor plant health and conditions.

Even if you killed it all, it'll just come back unless you address what is inducing it's growth to begin with, the root problem.

Which is plant growth, which is where you should place all of your energy, not 101 ways to kill algae.

You see algae= means you have not been taking good care of the plants.
If you do not take good care of the fish= death/disease, same type of thing with plants.

Death and disease are not the problem, they are the consequences of poor management and care.

You need 10 hours of light per day, about 2 w/gal or so is good. 
Do you use CO2 or not?
If so:
You likely need to add KNO3, KH2PO4, I think Hayward's tap is hard as I recall, some places are not, depends, but you might need a little MgSO4 and a decent trace mix like Tropica Master grow etc.

CO2 is certainly the biggest issue in your tank at this point.
You need to read up on it and how to add it consistently while the lights are on. Make sure you have enough current and surface movement. Do not reduce the current/surface movement at the expense of your fish and the O2.

This will allow you to add more CO2 with less /no fish issues.
Some details about your tank(size, light, use CO2, add ferts etc) are also helpful. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## NoObLet (Apr 23, 2007)

i got a 40 gallon tank and i have a 96 watt 6700°K coralife light and i am not using co2 any more i am saving up to get a co2 tank because i just got a diffuser and a bubble counter so yep a powerhead and a eheim filter


----------



## jpfelix (Oct 10, 2006)

sooo....no co2 and no ferts?


----------



## NoObLet (Apr 23, 2007)

i got ferts just no co2


----------

